# الى كل مهندسين وطلبة الميكترونيك



## العدو الخفى (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا انشاء الله السنة ديه هتخرج من قسم

قوى ميكانيكيا وكنت عايز اعرف ايه الكورسات الى بيدرسه 

طلاب قسم ميكاترونيك 

من اول سنة لغاية التخرج ويارايت لوتكون الكورسات دى

موجدة ملفات

pdf or video

ولا مش موجود غير مراجع يبقى اسم المراجع و اقدر احصل عليه منين

انا عارف انا هندسة عين شمس وهندسة حلوان

والمعهد العالى بالعاشر موجود فى قسم خاص بى الميكاترونيك

يا رايت يا بشمهندسين تساعدونى
​


----------



## العدو الخفى (5 مارس 2011)

*ايه يا جماعة مفيش مهندسين ميكاترونيك او طلاب يفيدونى فى الكورسات والمراجع الى الواحد يبدا يدرسه
*


----------

